# whats the strongest wheel cleaner on the market



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

my new car got really bad stained front wheels and wonder wheels is not really touching them even after 4 goes with it

anything stronge


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Brick acid.

Use with extreme caution.

Might be worth giving Iron Cut a go as well.

Oh and a "harder" brush to work it in.


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

Autosmart treble x, bloody strong stuff but works wonders on ground in brake dust, just dont let it dry.


----------



## hippyross (May 26, 2009)

concepts serge, its just hydrochloric acid it works a treat, just be careful with it


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

give bilberry wheel cleaner a go, it's really, really good. try it neat if it's really caked on. they cleaned my BBS wheels superbly after i bought them, they looked like they hadn't been cleaned for about 5 years before


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

GoldCoast said:


> Autosmart treble x, bloody strong stuff but works wonders on ground in brake dust, just dont let it dry.


You think thats strong you should try Autosmart Ali but be very careful with it as its really lethal in the wrong hands!


----------



## scotspaul (Aug 27, 2010)

hippyross said:


> concepts serge, its just hydrochloric acid it works a treat, just be careful with it


I wouldn't put hydrochloric (brick acid) near my car.

Try battery acid (sulphuric), it's safer against metals, and just as effective


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

Try p21s power gel! Its supposed to be much better than bilberry and its acid free. 
It is realy thick and stays on the rim for ages (you can safely let it work for 10-20min) and it is very strong! Its the most loved wheel cleaner in Norway I think! 

*Note: Read the Interview with Brynjar!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ve had great results with Restore from Bromoco
http://bromoco.co.uk/restore.aspx


----------



## AdrianW (Sep 17, 2010)

Auotsmart ...use it undiluted..


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I had to use Brick acid on my Evo wheels , they were sprayed with pad material from hard track use at spa , nothing was shifting it I have Bilberry, Autoglym clean wheels and wonder wheels here but none would touch it

They came up fine afterwards


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> give bilberry wheel cleaner a go, it's really, really good. try it neat if it's really caked on. they cleaned my BBS wheels superbly after i bought them, they looked like they hadn't been cleaned for about 5 years before


Your joking right?

The guys used wonder wheels and its not removed said contamination.

Try Espuma Revolution in neat form & aggitate with a brush. You can buy 1L bottles of it, google it. If that doesnt work, and neither does iron cut, then its time for a refurb.

Some pics would help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

I have revolution and never used it neat.

Not got really dirty alloys (that dont need a refurb) to try that on.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

I love Bilberry's for the cleaning capacity and most of all for the finish it leaves, but if you are looking for something strong, my vote goes to Espuma Revolutions, too. Great stuff, and I have tried quite a few by now...
Cheers


----------



## andycoz (Feb 15, 2009)

try billberry if still not clean try some autosmart g101 really good for removing oil/grease.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

andycoz said:


> try billberry if still not clean try some autosmart g101 really good for removing oil/grease.


G101 won't shift any baked on brake dust - it's ok for general cleaning and i use it on my wheels but they're never that dirty anyway....

Wonder wheels is ok for bad wheels but i too want to get something stronger so may have to look into this Espuma Revolutions as that sounds just what I need


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

imolasport said:


> my new car got really bad stained front wheels and wonder wheels is not really touching them even after 4 goes with it
> 
> anything stronge


Stained surgests this is burnt on oil or grease. Sometimes its Tyre dressing poorly applied.

You need a product that will emulsifiy this stain. Acid wheel cleaner are not good options for stains. Bilberry wheel cleaner should do it. But also our blue gel as it is setup differently to most acid wheel cleaners.

Have you got a photo to show?


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

P21S works better than any other cleaner we used. expensive but great product. you can get on ebay


----------



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

If chemicals don't do the trick then it might be worth giving a good steamer a go. Steamers are remarkable effective on brake dust and alloys.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

imolasport said:


> my new car got really bad stained front wheels and wonder wheels is not really touching them even after 4 goes with it
> 
> anything stronge


Which wheels are they first? And if your going to use anything lethal on them, take them off the car.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------

